# Freezer space



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I have no clue how much 150 lbs of meat looks like...And since I didn't get a reply from that guy with the freezer for beer I have to buy one...

How big is your freezer and how much meat can you fit in it? Any clue how much space 150 lbs will fit? I'm going to be buying another 80 lbs of poultry too soon so I need space!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a guide for determining how much freezer space you will need:

28 cu. ft. of freezer space for ~600-800 lbs. of meat
14 cu. ft. of freezer space for ~250-600 lbs. of meat
7 c u. ft. of freezer space for ~125-250 lbs. of meat

Each freezer is a little different, chest freezers can hold more than uprights. It also depends how you package your meat. How tightly meat is packed in plays a huge role.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a vacuum packer.  Gonna use that! I'll do a chest freezer for sure!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like chest freezers for long term storage, uprights are easy for everyday access. Things tend to get buried in a chest freezer that makes it more difficult to access...at least in our house it does LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL. No kidding right! You probably have to move a hundred lbs of meat to get to what you want sometimes. 
But it's inspiring, I'd love to have a couple of freezers for my dogs and 800 lb orders!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Our 15 cu. ft. upright I believe can hold about 350 lbs of meat if I package it all well. Sadly enough I've now taken over part of "our" freezer too which is a 7 cu. ft. chest freezer. I'd say most of what is in that freezer is for the dogs too! 

I like the upright WAY more for organizing. The shelves make it easier to stack things and not having them fall over creating just a big "pile" of bags to dig through compared to our chest freezer.


----------



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

We have a 14 cubic ft chest freezer, and I put about 430 pounds of meat in it after our last bulk order. I will admit that I could have packed it better, and I have four 40 pound cases and a 30 pound case sitting in it not broken down (lack of containers to break it down into...) so it could defiantly hold what you are looking for and then some! We are already looking into a second freezer (we have 5 big-eaters, and I want room for more variety and more than a months food at a time!!!) but I'm torn between another chest or an upright....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahh, I'm so glad I can vaccuum pack everything...I was worried about how I was going to store it, but now I'm pretty excited.  I think that might save a ton of room!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> LOL. No kidding right! You probably have to move a hundred lbs of meat to get to what you want sometimes.
> But it's inspiring, I'd love to have a couple of freezers for my dogs and 800 lb orders!


So true. And I swear I am going to end up with frostbite one of these days trying to find that one chunk of beef liver....I know it's in there _somewhere_!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm really short lol, I'm so scared I'm going to fall into the freezer or something trying to dig something out of the bottom. 

We are getting a 15 cubic foot chest freezer at Sears on Sunday.  I'm so excited! They say you can store something like 600 lbs of food in it, we will see just how much I can stuff it with. 
It's actually 14.8 cubic feet, but you know, almost 15.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I know just how you feel. We bought a 25 cubic foot upright 2 months ago and i love it - though it feeds my addiction to meat shopping as I can store so much now. We went through Sears also. You might want to check their website as sometime they have web-only specials. We saved $120.00 on our and it was delivered for free and my old freezer was taken for $10.00.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I managed to talk my lord here into getting another side x side for the kitchen and the old one went out into the garage as the beer fridge. Which means I get the freezer side for the dog. So we are both happy, he's got the fridge side and I've got the freezer side. 
Maybe I should mention I've only got the one 40lb dog so it works perfectly for us. Hopefully one day, I'll also add an 8lb cat to the equation, but she's taking her time coming on board.
OMG, 800lb orders of raw meat. I can't imagine!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We called and I believe it was around 500 or 600 brand new in the store. I need the freezer like now, because Tuesday I'm picking up all the meat...We have a big truck to pick it up with...

I'm already thinking of when I'm going to need another freezer.:heh:


----------



## Gradiose (Feb 10, 2011)

Sears had a huge Kenmore sale online last weekend....something like 25% off with free delivery and haul away (if you need it, of course) 
Honestly, its generally cheaper to buy online and pick up in store...most of the chain stores have the cheapest prices online, you pay more for the "luxery" of shopping in their stores.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We just went to the store and picked it up, we couldn't have gotten a better deal on it anyway since they no longer have that sale going on. Kind of sucks. I guess they could have delivered it for free, but it would have been on their time and we wanted it ASAP. It has a bunch of dividers and two baskets. I have this feeling that the dividers are just going to get in the way after a while, lol.  The baskets are nice though. I guess for now I can sort out the meats and know what they are because of the divider they're in...Kind of beats labeling it all when it gets here.

Now I can't wait for the meat to arrive on Tuesday!


----------

